# THE ultimate Mallninja!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Survival expert and Stallone fan changes name by deed poll to Rambo*

Last updated at 11:06am on 22nd February 2008

The wild streets of Skegness have seemed just that little bit safer ever since survival expert and obsessed Rambo fan Stephen O'Rourke changed his name to that of the muscle-bound movie hero.

Skegness' own John Rambo might draws stunned glances from passers-by as he patrols through the town in full military get-up and bandana, but at least no one dares mess with him.

John, 40, changed his name 20 years ago after watching the Rambo movies for the first time.










Not content with sharing the same name as the tough action hero and dressing the same, he has also perfected Sly Stallone's distinctive slow drawl.

The charity worker helps teach outdoor survival tactics at his local Air Training Corps.

He said: "I really am the real-life Rambo.

"Generally people think twice about what they say to me. Nobody messes with me.

"Sometimes people don't believe I'm serious at first. They just think it's quite amusing.

"Then they realise the truth."










Unmarried John changed his name by deed poll in 1988 when he was 20 - the year the third film came out.

He said: "I was mad on all the Rambo films at the time. I was 14, 17 and 20 when they came out and it was when the last one came out that I changed my name.

"People had already nicknamed me Rambo. I had a really short fuse and I always wore a bandana.

"I thought Rambo was great and we were so similar I knew I was just the real-life version of the character.

"The name was the only thing missing and once I changed that I really was John Rambo." It is not just John's name that makes him stand out from the crowd as a real-life action hero.

Wearing a bandana and combat trousers he is the spitting image of Sylvester Stallone's character in the popular films.

He said: "I've always worn something on my head, usually a cap, but I started wearing a bandana too.

"In the films Rambo wears a red one but mine's camouflage green. They're similar enough though. "I wear combat trousers quite a lot, so I look just like him.

John does not just keep up appearances with his love of everything 'Rambo'.

He has honed the same skills as his icon, making himself an expert on aircraft, weaponry and survival.

He said: "I'm really into survival. I've done a few courses and I could easily survive in the woods if I had to. "I'm really into aircraft and weaponry, I've been into it for a long time.

"I am the chairman of the civilian committee for the 1073 Skegness Squadron Air Training Corps so that is right along the line of my interests."

Single John will be among the thousands of Rambo fans across the country queuing up to see the fourth offering of the world-famous films.

He said he couldn't wait to see his hero's latest appearance to pick up some hints and tips, and hoped the film would live up to its predecessors.

He added: "My favourite film was the second one, but I love all three of them. I can watch them over and over again.

"I think the new one will be just as good, although maybe that John Rambo will have mellowed like I have over the years.

"I don't have as much of a short fuse as I used to and the film Rambo is probably the same.

"He's older and wiser now.

"I'm really looking forward to seeing the film. I'll be watching it in the cinema on the day it starts showing."

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=517310&in_page_id=1770


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh. My. God. Mall ninjas the world over must genuflect before _The One True Master_.

If this is a serious article, though, this guy has some major mental health issues. The Air Training Corps appears to be the British equivalent of the Civil Air Patrol, which, while certainly a worthy organization, isn't exactly the stuff of Green Beret legend. And as far as "survival training," it looks like he needs a few weeks of starvation in the woods. That might help with the manboobs and the pants that are so tight he can't zip them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

It says he's an expert in weaponry, I'm not sure what that means in Great Britain. He definitely must be off his meds.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh that poor lost soul. But he's cool! Just ask him, he'll tell you. :smt171


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

He's a nut..


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Anybody else think in the first instant

40- year old virigin....

never married hmm wonder why?

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

The resemblance is uncanny!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Fool still can't fling a throwing star like I can.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

*"Wearing a bandana and combat trousers he is the spitting image of Sylvester Stallone's character in the popular films."*

Uh yeah, ok.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm just in awe.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm changing my name to Sarah Conner...


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Love the Dog Tags......that's a great touch. It's all in the details you know. :smt068


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

> He said he couldn't wait to see his hero's latest appearance to pick up some hints and tips


What's next...Is he going to learn how to defeat the "bad guys" in the middle east by playing a video game?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

hawcer said:


> What's next...Is he going to learn how to defeat the "bad guys" in the middle east by playing a video game?


What? The movies aren't real??? Video games don't count?!?! Crap! There goes all that "training" I said I've done! :smt076


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

*HELLO MR. KAHTTTARE!!!!*


----------



## BarbedWireSmile (Feb 2, 2008)

"I'm really into survival. I've done a few courses..."


----------



## BarbedWireSmile (Feb 2, 2008)

"Generally people think twice about what they say to me. Nobody messes with me."

lol.... lighten up, Francis.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BarbedWireSmile said:


> "I'm really into survival. I've done a few courses..."


Yeah, he's done a few courses ... at the all you can eat buffet.

Guy should change his name to Rambozo.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

BarbedWireSmile said:


> "Generally people think twice about what they say to me. Nobody messes with me."
> 
> lol.... lighten up, Francis.


That's priceless!!!! :anim_lol:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I think Gene has seen one too many movies.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Oh. My. God.


My sentiments exactly. Talk about a life wasted. And good ink, paper, time from reporter, electricity to put online.

But funnier than all get out in a sad and disturbing kinda way.:watching:


----------



## BarbedWireSmile (Feb 2, 2008)

I think you guys are being too harsh.

Personally, I was intimidated by his man-boobs...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Dang, dang, dang! He took my idea. I wanted to be Rambo.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Someone should show this to Sylvester Stallone. He'll find that guy and kick the crap out of him.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Someone should show this to Sylvester Stallone. He'll find that guy and kick the crap out of him.


I hear Stallone walker is in the shop for repairs.:mrgreen:


----------

